# my current motor



## leeroyp1 (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm looking for a tt to keep the milage off my focus.I also have a corsa at the moment but I'm looking to replace that with a tt  here's my focus.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks very nice, Luv the power/handling, but I've never liked the look of the Focus. [smiley=argue.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks good to me


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

leeroyp1 said:


> I'm looking for a tt to keep the milage off my focus.I also have a corsa at the moment but I'm looking to replace that with a tt  here's my focus.


Love these cars - look and sound amazing.

What upgrades have you done ?


----------



## leeroyp1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Matt B said:


> leeroyp1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for a tt to keep the milage off my focus.I also have a corsa at the moment but I'm looking to replace that with a tt  here's my focus.
> ...


It has the cp420 pack on it.its got an air tec intercooler,carbon fibre caik,full ss exhaust,bigger injectors,mountune plenum,mountune fuel pump,lowering springs,wheel spacers and k sport 8 pot brakes.probably forgot to put something but it's had quite a few bits.


----------



## leeroyp1 (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## leeroyp1 (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Very very nice  i have a lowly cp400  lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leeroyp1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Great car mate in the best colour


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Def the best colour. You on the focusrsoc? Where abouts you based? Im in se london

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Love the RS I was so tempted to buy a white or green one a few years ago my local Ford dealer bought the last 30ish in the country and had them parked on his lot until he'd sold them he had all 3 colours in all specs


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

I had a green before i had the TTS and S5









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leeroyp1 (Sep 19, 2014)

TTSam said:


> Def the best colour. You on the focusrsoc? Where abouts you based? Im in se london
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm from sheffiels mate and I'm on the focusrsoc


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

leeroyp1 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > leeroyp1 said:
> ...


So is that 420bhp? How well does the fwd handle that sort of power?


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

These are stunning, and sound incredible
Wish I had got one of these instead of my TT haha!


----------



## leeroyp1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Love these cars - look and sound amazing.

What upgrades have you done ?[/quote]

It has the cp420 pack on it.its got an air tec intercooler,carbon fibre caik,full ss exhaust,bigger injectors,mountune plenum,mountune fuel pump,lowering springs,wheel spacers and k sport 8 pot brakes.probably forgot to put something but it's had quite a few bits. [/quote]

So is that 420bhp? How well does the fwd handle that sort of power?[/quote]

Yeah it's 420 bhp and about 470 lbs ft.they handle pretty well but not a patch on my previous impreza.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

My 400bhp example handle its well. But you do have to hold on tight when you floor it haha. Leeroyp im RSam on the focusrsoc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Any dyno graphs?


----------



## leeroyp1 (Sep 19, 2014)

I've got some graphs somewhere but only for the standard cp420 map.it now has the revised cp420 hi torque map.


----------



## leeroyp1 (Sep 19, 2014)

The graps from the cp420 when the car was on a private plate.


----------



## mdk3.2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nice motor - love these cars and they sound awesome.

Keeping their value too


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice graph 

How come they let off at 6500? Is that the redline??


----------



## leeroyp1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Not sure why tbo.


----------

